# Youth Season Success - double



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Went out saturday morning w/ my son. What a memorable day. He shot his first doe at 7:30 a.m. and second at 9:00 a.m. What a day for both of us, one of the greatest days ever. I felt like a little kid all over again.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice, way to take a couple of kids out hunting and teaching them. Obviously your a good teacher........


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

AWESOME!! congrats to you and your son. The fact that he got to get a double is great.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Great job. Thats the makings of great memories.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

A day you will both remember forever.

Safe hunting teaches young people much about responsibility, patience, and the rewards of hard work.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to both of you !!! Thats great you guys will always have that memory .


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

The smile on his face is worth a thousand words


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## deerhunter83 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats on the deer!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

OHBMQUINN said:


> The smile on his face is worth a thousand words


what else can i say


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to your son! Those are nice deer.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

AWESOME JOB! There's a lot of adults that are jealous right now after reading this post! Congrats


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

That's great! Sounds like he was keeping you busy!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats!!! I bet your smile was even bigger than your son's!


----------

